# Excel Practical Exercise Website Address



## Garvit (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me Excel Website Address wherein I can give Excel practical test to practise?


----------



## Claymationator (Jul 22, 2009)

I know the post is a bit older, but here is a pretty good test of some Excel skills.  Go to the site and download the free Excel file, and then check your answers against the ones provided.

http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/excel-training-worksheet/

Hope that helps.


----------



## Garvit (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot. The Website is superb.........


----------

